# RR Patent-less Soybeans



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I saw a statement on DTN that the patent-less Round-Up Ready Soybeans are hitting the market.....anyone trying them?

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> I saw a statement on DTN that the patent-less Round-Up Ready Soybeans are hitting the market.....anyone trying them?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Is that the RR 1's?The patent is up on them that's why Monsanto came out with RR-2 so they could gouge the farmers another 20 yrs.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Is that the RR 1's?The patent is up on them that's why Monsanto came out with RR-2 so they could gouge the farmers another 20 yrs.


I don't know Cy, but I would guess that it would be #1's....and that makes sense(gouging) about Monsanto and the 2's.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> I don't know Cy, but I would guess that it would be #1's....and that makes sense(gouging) about Monsanto and the 2's.
> 
> Regards, Mike


The RR 1's are older varieties and may not have the yield potential of a newer variety.

2 different patents you are dealing with.The Seed patent and the Trait patent.

The trait patent for RR1 has expired so Monsanto got a new patent RR2 by changeing something slightly.They dicontinued the RR1 beans a yr before the patent ran out and switched to the RR2 to keep people from planting out of the bin unless you held them for a couple yrs to save for seed.

The way i understand it you can keep your own seed from a seed patent but not resell it to others

One seed co I have dealership for has some Glysophate tolerant beans available.$28 a bag.More of a work horse varieties for tough ground where you want to hold costs down.I havent tried any as of yet.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I believe University of Georgia release a public variety RR bean last year. I believe it was a group 5, but the stage has been set.

We used to save 50% of our soybeans prior to RR. We used to clean beans for us and neighbors. That was my March project when I was in school. Fan a few bushels every day, bag them, label them and call neighbor to come get them.


----------

